# Draw length not to spec



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im shooting a Hoyt Alpha Elite with fuel cams. I have #1 cams (25.5" - 27") and have them set on 26.5". However when I measure my draw, it comes out to be 27.25". I measure from the nock groove to the berger hole at full draw, then add 1.75". 

I haven't untwisted the strings or cables, but I have the limb bolts backed out about half way. (Im shooting 54 lbs.) This shouldn't lengthen the draw length THAT much though. So I have no idea whats going on. Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The way you're measuring it, it sounds like you"re confusing draw length with arrow length.
Draw length is measured from the nocking point on the string at full draw to the deepest throat of the grip on the bow.
Adding 1.75" to the draw length would be something you would do to get the arrow length measurement for a recurve or long bow.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

buckshot087 said:


> I measure from the nock groove to the berger hole at full draw, then add 1.75".


Almost correct except you go to the deepest part or throat on the grip.



buckshot087 said:


> I have the limb bolts backed out about half way


Will add some to it though.



da white shoe said:


> Adding 1.75" to the draw length would be something you would do to get the arrow length measurement for a recurve or long bow.


Wrong, its standard for ATA & AMO for compounds.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

AMO / ATA defines "True Draw" from the throat of the nock to the deepest part of the grip.

For compounds, you add 1.75" to get the advertised draw length. 
For recurves and long bows you do the same thing to measure DL. However, it is also the starting point for arrow lenth.

The whole 1.75" thng came about because AMO / ATA feared that inexperienced archers would buy arrows the same length as their draw length. It seems a little silly to me, but I'm told that was the discussion.

For the OP, that much variation from published DL numbers is fairly common. Added to the small amount from backing out your limb bolts, minor variations and stretching in the string and cables can easily give the variation that you are seeing. If you check your ATA and brace height, you will probably see that they are out of spec a little also.

I see from your signiture that your AE is a 2011 model. If you are shooting the original cables and strings, they have probably stretched a little. This is pretty common also. If you have the equipment and knowledge, just twist them up a little to get back to original spec and the DL should go back to where you need it. If not, take it back to the shop where you bought it and have them do it. Hopefully they have the knowledge to do this properly.

If you want to learn more about this, download the Nuts & Bolts of Archery. It's a sticky in the General Archer Discussion forum. He included a section that was originally posted by Mike Cooper (user name JAVI) that gives very good instructions on setting the timing for Hoyt cams.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good post aread....:thumbs_up


----------

